# Maltese on Craigslist



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

[email protected] [?]

flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of
*Toy Maltese (jopin)*










Hi, Im Tuggle And i love to cuddle, I am 4yr old tinny 3 lb boy, Can still produce puppies. A mean big doggy made me loose an eye but that dont bother me. I still like other doggies and love to be held even by kiddies. I know potty pads are where i go potty and i never go potty im my cave.I have had all my shot. But most of all i love to sit and cuddle with you when we watch tv. The lady that has me now can take care of me any longer and is asking 30 dolars to ensure i go to a good home 

thank you for considering me for your next furkid i promise i wont disapoint 

Location: jopin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3533304407
Posted: 2013-01-09, 9:19AM CST
email to a friend
This little one breaks my heart. Can someone help him? I'm 3 hours away from him, but with Desi I've got my hands full.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is too sad!! Still produce puppies, and lost an eye!!! How horrible!! I hope someone can help this little one!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish he was in my area, I would get him and get him fixed on the asap and adopt him


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sad! He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I was really hoping this one would be in my area..this is one I wouldn't be able to turn away from. What a sweet sweet dog in a horrible situation. He's in Kansas? Kansas has never felt so far away. I hope somebody can rescue him before another owner much like her first gets him.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

My suspicions are the poster used the KS Craigslist but that they are actually in Joplin, Missouri. Spelling is obviously not their strength and I expect Joplin is spelled incorrectly as "Jopin". The little guy, sadly, is probably a former puppy mill stud dog. That area is loaded with puppy mills. Unfortunately I am on the opposite side of the state at least 5 hours away.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Gee-This Breaks My Heart. This Just Gets Me So Upset--Iam In Pa-Cant Help. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

How do you get to see the ad? I've had no luck and never search on Craigslist, so not familiar with the format. The url given doesn't work for me.

My daughter lives in Joplin, I wanted to notify her of this little guy.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Just go to Craigslist go to state Missouri, then city, Joplin. Click on pets and then in the search type maltese. This looks like it has been flagged. So it might be a hoax. I've sent an email. We'll see.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Despite my best detective work, I have not been able to pull up that ad either. The link was broken.

It could be someone reported the listing (happens all the time on CL) and the listing was cancelled. It may be reposted again, so Fran, maybe you could keep an eye out for it. Which Craigslist (what town) was it on? I tried all the ones I could think of in the Joplin/KC area but didn't turn up the ad.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ooops, I didn't refresh and see your post right above mine. You're already on it!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I live in Granite City, IL and I looked at Craigslist, but I can't find it either. I will be happy to foster him for a while.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

That's so sad he's such a cute baby, but looks like he needs a bath, poor little man 

Now, I'm trying to suppress the grammar nazi in me, but oh my. I feel the need to get out my little red pen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

fran said:


> Just go to Craigslist go to state Missouri, then city, Joplin. Click on pets and then in the search type maltese. This looks like it has been flagged. So it might be a hoax. I've sent an email. We'll see.


Just got home; Fran, thank you for the directions - maybe it was a hoax....weird! Don't people have better things to do?....geesh! :blink:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I doubt it's a hoax; he's probably really for sale. Craigslist doesn't check "flagged" posts for legitimacy. If someone flags it for any reason, the ad automatcally comes down. So, someone could have been interested, wrote down the contact info, then flagged the ad so it would go poof so they wouldn't have any competition. Or some troll may be just going around flagging posts. It happens a lot. CL is a nasty sort of a place and not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I wish I didn't see this! How sad! 
Like some of y'all already said, this poor baby is probably a breeding mill dog. :crying 2:


----------

